# Paint Creek Lake for saugeye



## CptOrdnance (Jun 5, 2009)

My buddy and I went to the dam and tail waters of Paint Creek Lake yesterday. It was cold and the wind was blistering and blustering through the dam canyon. We fished jigs, mostly chartreuse but switched to green and yellow. A couple other guys form our hometown, Washington C.H., came in for about an hour. Other than a few fellows from the state fixing the outhouse sewer, we were all alone. We left alone also because there were no fish to be had..... except for the notorious Paint Creek Sturgeon. 

I lost four terminal rigs and my Buddy lost a similar number to these giant fish that remain hidden in the depths of the lake and tail waters. I've heard they can weigh up to 75 pounds. My 15 lb. test was no match. When they latch on deep under the murky green water, you stand no chance. My pole would bend and line strain before that familiar "sudden slack line" feeling. The bad part is that you never get to see them......


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

This has been the story of my year so far at Paint Creek.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

ditto.....and as for them monsters down deep you probably never will see them


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

I think their soo old, they've turned to stone!...only way your gunna get a glimpse at em' is to go scubba divin'...and while your down there, you can pluck your jigs from their spines


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

CptOrdnance don't feel alone. I was up there yesterday from 8:45 am till 11:45 am without a hit. Not sure whats going on??? The water looked good but I have not had a good day there this year. If it wasn't for the occassional sturgeon I might have been bored......nah.....I was still fishin'

Rich


----------



## wedebrook (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm gonna get the best of those sturgeon, if it's the last thing I do! If Al Gore can get Manbearpig, I think I can take out those sturgeon...


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

thats the attitude wede..if ya cant get them with a pole take a large knife down with ya...or a jack hammer


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The funny thing is....there are probably shovelnose sturgeon at paint creek during certain times of the year. Plenty of very large fish with flat heads too..


----------



## rossco (Jan 30, 2008)

Every once in awhile, they'll shut off the water flow and you can walk right out on the backs of those sturgeon and take your jigs right out of their mouths.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

rossco said:


> Every once in awhile, they'll shut off the water flow and you can walk right out on the backs of those sturgeon and take your jigs right out of their mouths.


LOL

I have only fished there once and had no luck. How is the fishing for saugeye in the actual lake itself?


----------



## rossco (Jan 30, 2008)

fishdealer04 said:


> LOL
> 
> I have only fished there once and had no luck. How is the fishing for saugeye in the actual lake itself?


I can't really speak from experience on this. I've caught a few saugeye out of the lake over the years, but it's always been by accident while crappie fishing. I've caught many below the dam and in other places along the creek, but the numbers and size have slowly diminished over the past few years. 

Rocky Fork Lake is getting a good reputation for saugeye fishing in recent years. I've heard of guys trolling for them off of a ledge near one of the beaches with great success. Since it isn't a flood control lake like Paint Creek and Deer Creek, more saugeye stay in the lake.


----------

